# Godzilla: Erster deutscher Trailer zum Monster-Remake



## FlorianStangl (28. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Godzilla: Erster deutscher Trailer zum Monster-Remake* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Godzilla: Erster deutscher Trailer zum Monster-Remake


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das sieht mega aus 
Wird auch sehr interessant zu sehen sein, welche Monster noch außer Godzilla vorkommen.


----------



## Enisra (28. Februar 2014)

der Trailer hat zumindest erreicht, das man nicht ganz so skeptisch ist und befürchtet einen zweiten Zilla Film bekommen zu müssen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2014)

Persönlich halte ich meine Erwartungen bedeckt. Ein Godzilla made in USA... Mag ich nicht, schon Emmerich hat damals Kappes gedreht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Persönlich halte ich meine Erwartungen bedeckt. Ein Godzilla made in USA... Mag ich nicht, schon Emmerich hat damals Kappes gedreht.


 
Allerdings halten sie sich hier, im Gegensatz zu Emmerich, näher an das Original. Wurde ausdrücklich von den Verantwortlichen betont und sieht man ja auch am Design von Godzilla. Zum Teil soll der Film wohl auch in Japan spielen.


----------



## Enisra (28. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Allerdings halten sie sich hier, im Gegensatz zu Emmerich, näher an das Original. Wurde ausdrücklich von den Verantwortlichen betont und sieht man ja auch am Design von Godzilla. Zum Teil soll der Film wohl auch in Japan spielen.


 
ja, das ist was die meisten wohl hoffen lässt, also die die lieber Godzilla anstatt von dem Zilla schauen


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Februar 2014)

Also ich find den Trailer sehr ansprechend und vor allem: Bryan Cranston


----------



## marcelbenson (1. März 2014)

Goil. Und mindestens ein wirklich hochkarätiger Schauspieler ist mit an Bord


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2014)

marcelbenson schrieb:


> Goil. Und mindestens ein wirklich hochkarätiger Schauspieler ist mit an Bord


 
das rettet die Filme von Ben Kingsley auch nicht


----------

